# Kuhns Mfg 1034 10 Bale Accumulator



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a Kunhns Mfg. 1034 -10 bale accumulator. Any pros or cons. I have been using a Hoelscher 1000 for the last 6 years.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

moobecl said:


> I am looking at purchasing a Kunhns Mfg. 1034 -10 bale accumulator. Any pros or cons. I have been using a Hoelscher 1000 for the last 6 years.


Several years ago I went through the same thought process deciding between a Kuhns accumulator or Hoelscher. I ended up with the Hoelsher 1000. I've seen the Kuhns in action liking the idea of no hydraulics or electrical lines used to run the thing. What I did not like about it is the size, for me was the deciding factor. Prior to using an accumulator I either baled on the wagon or used bale baskets. The bale basket and Kuhn uses the same method of getting the bale to the top. The one problem I had with the bale basket is when I had a string problem in the "chute" then I have a mess of hay in the basket. So if one gets a string problem in the chute of the Kuhn and the problem now ends up on the other side with the mechanical switches then what happens. The other issue was the size of the basket. I believe the Kuhn might be a little shorter but a little longer then the basket.

Care to share why you making the switch.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, I tried to search for a vast array of topics and responses that we use to have on accumulators and I was unable to locate these due to a change in our software....
So here goes....briefly.... I have a Kuhns 1036f which I completely like....it is trouble free after initial set-up. Size is not a issue other than having 11 foot door clearance to pull it inside. As far as having baler tie problems, it is not a problem. If you see that a bale in the chute has not been tied(readily visible....just look every now and then) just stop the tractor and get out and tie a string around the bale...it will be compressed. If you do not catch the bale before it slides down the table, just stop and throw the un-tied bale into a windrow next to you and re-bale on the next pass. You will not buy a simpler, more trouble free design than Kuhns.

Regards, Mike


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for your input.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think they make them anymore. Can't find them in their products???


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, how do you get the bales out of the shoot and clean out the baler? On the Hoelscher I trip the twisters, release the tension, place a block infront of the plunger and turn on the PTO @ idle speed for a second. Either add another block or pull out the bales. Put theem up on the table. If they dont trip the table I make it trip while in motion. That way I am ready for the next cut. I do not leave hay in the champer to sit up.

Can't see how I can do that with a Kuhn.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

gradyjohn said:


> I don't think they make them anymore. Can't find them in their products???


Try here:

http://www.kuhnsmfg.com/accumulators/1034.shtml


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> Ok, how do you get the bales out of the shoot and clean out the baler? On the Hoelscher I trip the twisters, release the tension, place a block infront of the plunger and turn on the PTO @ idle speed for a second. Either add another block or pull out the bales. Put theem up on the table. If they dont trip the table I make it trip while in motion. That way I am ready for the next cut. I do not leave hay in the champer to sit up.
> 
> Can't see how I can do that with a Kuhn.


Are you talking about cleaning out the bale chamber while in the field baling?? If so,
I don't worry about cleaning out the baler....If there is a mis-tie, I correct the problem and just let the un-tied hay be pushed into the accumulator chute where I either put string(s) around the bale while in the chute or just let the un-tied hay push out of the chute onto the table and throw it off on the inside windrow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Ah! I was looking under Kuhn, which I guess is different from Kuhn (rotary rakes, etc).


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> Ah! I was looking under Kuhn, which I guess is different from Kuhn (rotary rakes, etc).


Grady, you need to look under Kuhns with a S....these folks spell their last name with a S...a common mistake that I made in the beginning when I was researching accumulators.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Vol said:


> Are you talking about cleaning out the bale chamber while in the field baling?? If so,
> I don't worry about cleaning out the baler....If there is a mis-tie, I correct the problem and just let the un-tied hay be pushed into the aacumulator chute where I either put string(s) around the bale while in the chute or just let the un-tied hay push out of the chute onto the table and throw it off on the inside windrow.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I was talking about being finished with the field ... or end of season last cut ... done finished.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> I was talking about being finished with the field ... or end of season last cut ... done finished.


Oh ok...sorry. You can either do one of two things gradyjohn.....walk up the accumulator chute and push one bale at a time out over the top of the chute onto the accumulator table...or unhook the accumulator from the baler and pull the baler away from the accumulator and the bales in the accumulator chute will slide back onto the ground. Then empty the baler chamber. The accumulator chute only holds about 4 bales.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You clean out after every field? We just park the baler inside. I find if I bale really dry hay before I park it inside it acts like a desiccant and keeps the bale chamber shiny. I tried leaving it empty a couple of years and it gets all rusty from the bare metal and humidity.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I like to keep it full so I don't waste the first / second bale before it starts making them properly. When I do clean the chamber out, I just put a bar between the strings and tie a rope between the bar and a tree and drive off.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have taken the last bale to come out and re-feed it a block at a time...and trip the tie every 2 or so blocks. Make several really 'short bales'...they will slide out easy. OR, loosen the pressure on the bale & use a prybar shoved in the bale prying against a bracket.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> You clean out after every field? We just park the baler inside. I find if I bale really dry hay before I park it inside it acts like a desiccant and keeps the bale chamber shiny. I tried leaving it empty a couple of years and it gets all rusty from the bare metal and humidity.


Yes I do because I cannot put it inside. If you get a big rain (hadn't happen in a while) or several days of rain your bales in the chamber will sweel and can bow the chamber. I custom bale so I leave everything with the customer. Now is I am strickly bailing several days in a row then I leave it till the next day but I do release the tension. I have a hydraulic tensioner.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm, yeah you don't want it to get wet in there. I've got a truck tarp I put over the baler at night if I can't get back to the barn. I don't like even get dew on it. I know up here leaving it out even without hay the chamber will rust between the sides and the bearing rails and jam the plunger tight.



gradyjohn said:


> Yes I do because I cannot put it inside. If you get a big rain (hadn't happen in a while) or several days of rain your bales in the chamber will sweel and can bow the chamber. I custom bale so I leave everything with the customer. Now is I am strickly bailing several days in a row then I leave it till the next day but I do release the tension. I have a hydraulic tensioner.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

moobecl as some one else mentioned why your looking to change ?

I bought a Steffen this year . Has been a learning curve with it after having boys loading on the wagons . I liked the kuhns being all mechanical but my hay is scattered out quite a bit , and I didn't like the idea of the Kuhns sticking up in the air or the small tires to drag it down the road with . Not sure I bought the right model though , still having to do some hand stacking to get it to ride on a wagon the eight to ten miles I need to move it .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> moobecl as some one else mentioned why your looking to change ?
> 
> I bought a Steffen this year . Has been a learning curve with it after having boys loading on the wagons . I liked the kuhns being all mechanical but my hay is scattered out quite a bit , and I didn't like the idea of the Kuhns sticking up in the air or the small tires to drag it down the road with . Not sure I bought the right model though , still having to do some hand stacking to get it to ride on a wagon the eight to ten miles I need to move it .


Small tires?? Kuhns have 15" tires on the accumulator....we don't touch our bales other than to throw a ratcheting strap down each side(length) if we are getting on the highway....we dont ratchet the wagons if we are staying on the farm.

Regards, Mike


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

Is the Kuhns accumulator difficult to unhitch in the field or when storing in shed. Have no problem leaving bales in the chute form one harvest to the next.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

moobecl said:


> Is the Kuhns accumulator difficult to unhitch in the field or when storing in shed. Have no problem leaving bales in the chute form one harvest to the next.


As far as hitching, one pin is used to hook to the baler. I use a double locking pin that you can get at various ag supplies like TSC and come up from underneath and fasten(lock) the pin as you have more clearance from the bottom and easier to remove and you do not have to be concerned with it falling out because it locks.
I use this one http://www.tractorsu...-length-1830107 works great for hooking the accumulator to the baler.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Vol said:


> Small tires?? Kuhns have 15" tires on the accumulator....we don't touch our bales other than to throw a ratcheting strap down each side(length) if we are getting on the highway....we dont ratchet the wagons if we are staying on the farm.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Oh I was thinking they were smaller then that . Wasn't trying to run them down , I liked the set up . Just didn't think it would work out for me as well as what I ended up buying .


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

I might be late in the mix on this topic - but we operate 5 of these accumulators in our meadows. We were so tired of the electronics and actuators on our old machines and now - we hook up and go. 
If you have an inline baler you are really going to like them. The chute adds good pressure to the baler and helps the older models pack in well.

Cons- hate having to get the bales to slide quickly in the burn in stage and the set screws on the bale turners get welded in rust over time.

Get used to your turns and set the holding chains.

Run like mad.

Also - we installed back up cameras on our round balers as well as on the top of the accumulators. If a bale gets stuck or breaks on top you can see it coming. Not like my wife used to do - who plows ahead piling up the bad bales and turning up the radio.

Now we need to put some chilled beer holders in the cab

FYI - 20k+ square bales this year went thru those Kuhns as well as the inlines.

Good luck

Greg


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish I could make 10k bales pay for 1 accumulator never mind 5 for 20k bales!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

PSBHouston said:


> I might be late in the mix on this topic - but we operate 5 of these accumulators in our meadows. We were so tired of the electronics and actuators on our old machines and now - we hook up and go.
> If you have an inline baler you are really going to like them. The chute adds good pressure to the baler and helps the older models pack in well.
> 
> Cons- hate having to get the bales to slide quickly in the burn in stage and the set screws on the bale turners get welded in rust over time.
> ...


I followed you most of the way but "Get used to your turns and set the holding chains. Run like mad." confused me. Turning when it is dumping? I know on our Hoelscher you release the hydraulic pressure until you complete the turn then you dump it. Most of my broken bales happen when I go to fast and the arm comes back down and messes up the next bale coming out of the chamber.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I wish I could make 10k bales pay for 1 accumulator never mind 5 for 20k bales!


I heard that! My pencil don't figure that way


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PSBHouston said:


> Cons- hate having to get the bales to slide quickly in the burn in stage and the set screws on the bale turners get welded in rust over time.
> 
> Greg


Cover the upper 1/2 and the very bottom if you have the tie-bale of the accumulator with "Slip Plate"(graphite) or the Tractor Supply equivalent and then you won't have a break-in period....bales rocket down the table. Just brush it on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Grady - sorry for the confusion in the post - too much happy hour in the mix I think.

I was referring to a couple of our older Kuhns - the side chains that hold the bale in line as they exit the baler and start into the chute. If you turn too tight or have too much slack in the chains it can jam the bales and they are a pain to release unless you push the hay off the top.

Slowzuki - don't confuse us with the smart operators. We have meadows that are far apart and in black dirt. We run at least two machines at a time and stuff box trailers as they move thru the field. The 20k number is mine - not including the brother in laws and a partner who run their own. I own only 2 of the Kuhns. All total we are blessed to produce some solid tonnage in those Jiggs meadows. Life is better now that we run a self propelled swather in the larger meadows.

Mike - we used a graphite paint once but it was not a quality product. I will try your recommendation next season. Thanks


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

PSBHouston said:


> Grady - sorry for the confusion in the post - too much happy hour in the mix I think.


Hey I love happy hour too! Ok last bale tips over and will trip the back gate as you make a 90 degree turn ... Does it scatter?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The kuhns wheels are pretty far back, even turning i'd guess the packs stay pretty tight vs a normal accumulator.


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Slowzuki
It depends on how tight and how fast the turn. In any case it is never more that than the grapple guide bars can handle. 
We just switched from the matching Kuhn hook grapple to a side squeeze grapple. 
We are experimenting a bit - we are loading with skid steers off of 10 bale stacks which are set by tractors. The Bobcat can load on the back end of the trailers and has the guts to push the stacks forward with ease.
The hook grapples are good - even better since we use the kicker twine which is heavier. We have key contracts that insist on Sisal Twine. 
That and the new customer who wants horse quality hay in 4x5 net wrap bales has us re thinking and re- tooling. 
This with the rice farm - now you know why happy hour is a good thing for me.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PSBHouston, tell us more about the side squeeze grapple and what are some of the pros and cons over a hook grapple....looking at your posting name and being in rice farming we assume your from SE TX?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

PSBHouston said:


> FYI - 20k+ square bales this year went thru those Kuhns as well as the inlines.


Greg,

Sounds like this year was the perfect one to plant that Jiggs. Congratulations!

Mike


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Mike
Great to hear from you again. Yeah - if you remember I was in the middle of a "partner" transition back then. We have had meadows together for years and when he fell ill- I inherited his kids as partners. Not bad people - just changes in biz plans. They hay we used to sell to contracts were going to held back on their share for additional cattle etc. 
so - we cut out 250 acres in Tavener and planted more Jiggs. Once that was done - they changed the biz plan back to square one. Needless to say - we have hay. 
I went with Naiser on the planting - and I am sorry to say - I was not impressed. Yes I know - he is king of Jiggs and that it comes from ancestors - but the service and follow up was BS. He planted a part of it - most of it failed - I understand no guarantees in hay - unless it is in Louisiana - but at least put me in the front of the list to help replant the bad spots. 
Paid a guy to come from Lake Charles - kissed his butt - drank and ate like crazy and he did it for 45 an acre in a drought year. Naiser charged me 70 bucks and took a prayer and a sign from GOD to return a call. 
Do I sound a bit "Jacked up". 
I need a drink now.


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Mike

We bought a home made unit and then tweaked the thing a bit. We have pistons on top left side that push against a solid rail that is one the right and back of the grapple. We use those to push the hay set into a tight group and then we activate the pistons to hold it in place. 
The hook grapples are fine but I like loading with the Bob Cat. We reinforced the grapple in order to use it as a push bar - this allows us to tail load a stack on a box trailer and then shove them forward as we go. It works but I have seen some good rigs lately.

We have a friend who converted a cotton bale truck - he has a bale tie machine that we feed in the meadow and then stack in a row. The truck bed tilts and has a modified slide pan that goes under the stack as he backs up - it hits the conveyor cables on the floor and he loads the whole lot from the truck cab. Unloads in reverse. 
You can tell that we have too much time on our hands. Can't make too much cash in hay but the Nat Gas wells let us do it with good toys. 
Most of our rice farm falls into the LCRA - and as you know - they have shut most of the irrigation supply down. We do have wells but it is a different game when you play with them. Seed rice has really been our focus these past couple of years and we do lease some of our land to the row crop guys. Everyone had a good year. 
The seed rice saved us big a couple of years ago. Since you get some thin tops left after harvesting - we baled thousands of bales of rice straw that saved a lot of local cow operators in my woods.
Things change - who knows what we face next year. Might have to pump it all back in to stay alive?
Sorry for the rant and off topic. Just catching up with you. 
Have a great holiday my friend. 
Greg


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

PSBHouston said:


> Mike
> Great to hear from you again. Yeah - if you remember I was in the middle of a "partner" transition back then. We have had meadows together for years and when he fell ill- I inherited his kids as partners. Not bad people - just changes in biz plans. They hay we used to sell to contracts were going to held back on their share for additional cattle etc.
> so - we cut out 250 acres in Tavener and planted more Jiggs. Once that was done - they changed the biz plan back to square one. Needless to say - we have hay.
> I went with Naiser on the planting - and I am sorry to say - I was not impressed. Yes I know - he is king of Jiggs and that it comes from ancestors - but the service and follow up was BS. He planted a part of it - most of it failed - I understand no guarantees in hay - unless it is in Louisiana - but at least put me in the front of the list to help replant the bad spots.
> ...


Sorry to hear Steve let you down.....Unfortunately you're not the first and probably won't be the last, but that's always the risk in sprigging. I was leery of his sprig sources. I just went ahead and seeded the field I was going to sprig with Comanche. It doesn't produce even close to my T-85 but it'll get better.

Glad it worked for you. I'll give you a holler next time I'm in the Sealey area and you can show me your toys.


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah - they did a good job getting it in - and several runs took off real well. 
I let him push me to plant it in Oct. - not sure i would do that again. We planted into good moisture but a front came thru - blew it dry and then it went dormant. It finally came thru at about 60%.
This spring we opened more acreage and had it planted by my La connection. They sprigged and planted tops underground - with about 95% success. I can tell you that the planted tops came on real strong. It out performed the sprigs with a tight solid root base that we had to cut early after planting. We mowed it for the first cut - harvested hay once and then let it go dormant with about a 6" top. 
If we get any rain in spring - the new meadow will be on full tilt.

Now we are tackling the cost of lime. Transportation is a killer so we are running our trucks back and forth for a few days. Those rice trucks are coming in handy now. 
Come on down when you can. We will make room for you anytime


----------



## mfwalker (May 22, 2012)

I have this exact model of the Kuhns accumulator. There are a lot of pluses that I appreciate and a few negatives that I did not realize would materialize when I decided to go to the small bales and use an accumulator. First the pluses. The accumulator works as promised close to 99 % of the time. Not a bunch of things on my farm have this success rate. I love the simple, mechanical mode of operation. It is also the easiest piece of equipment to hook up I have ever used. The 150 acres I hay is not very smooth, and the accumulator never seemed to be bothered by the bouncing. ( I hope to do something this winter to improve the "ride" I suffered through last summer). My guess is it cuts 90% of the manual work of small squares when dropping them in very cool little "pods". LOTS of folks stop and ask "What is that?"

Plus/Negative . As Vol stated, you can correct for a miss tied bale, but there can be quite a bit of weight/pressure on the bales in the chute, making the repair tying a bit daunting. Also you must spot a problem bale before it goes over the top of the accumulator and starts it downward dive. This is where the negative comes in. It is very easy to "accumulate" any problems. I had a miss tied bale get over the top, where it came apart on the decent and the only way I realized it was when 8 more bales had stacked up and started pushing bales off the sides of the accumulator. I will definitely look into the idea of a remote camera on the baler. 

Negative. This could just be me, but this is a bunch of length to haul around the hay meadow, so you need to plan accordingly. Slowly arcing turns are necessary. Due to trees and other obstacles, several areas on my farm that are no problem with the round baler are almost impossible to bale with the accumulator behind the square baler. Probably not going to mess with it in the future and just do the rounds on those areas. 

Overall, I find it to be an excellent piece of equipment that really can allow one person to put up a great amount of small bales.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mfwalker said:


> Plus/Negative . As Vol stated, you can correct for a miss tied bale, but there can be quite a bit of weight/pressure on the bales in the chute, making the repair tying a bit daunting. Also you must spot a problem bale before it goes over the top of the accumulator and starts it downward dive. This is where the negative comes in. It is very easy to "accumulate" any problems. I had a miss tied bale get over the top, where it came apart on the decent and the only way I realized it was when 8 more bales had stacked up and started pushing bales off the sides of the accumulator. I will definitely look into the idea of a remote camera on the baler.
> 
> Negative. This could just be me, but this is a bunch of length to haul around the hay meadow, so you need to plan accordingly. Slowly arcing turns are necessary. Due to trees and other obstacles, several areas on my farm that are no problem with the round baler are almost impossible to bale with the accumulator behind the square baler. Probably not going to mess with it in the future and just do the rounds on those areas.
> ales.


Walker, on your plus/negative comment I might suggest a couple of things...if you are using a cab tractor, get a roof mounted wide view racing mirror to mount to the ceiling and then you can glance up without turning around and check your bales going up the chute and it helps to use brightly colored twine....I use bridon plastic in ORANGE which makes the string readily visible when glancing the roof mirror. If your seat in your cab tractor swivels...you can turn your seat 60-70 degrees to the right and that makes watching behind you much easier....takes a few rounds to get used to driving this way, but it is real handy.

On the weight/pressure issue, I usually climb up the chute and push the bales one at a time over the top until I have only one bale on top of the bale I am re-tying....just to hold it together while I re-tie.

On your negative, I just don't know your particular situations, but I always go around and rake the outside perimemter in 4-6 windrows and then rake the rest of the windrows back and forth.....once I bale the outside rounds, I then bale the back and forth windrows and this allow you to turn on the already baled ends much sharper as you are not ramming hay into the baler while turning.....thus no jam-ups.

Maybe some of this will help you out some.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Vol said:


> Walker, on your plus/negative comment I might suggest a couple of things...if you are using a cab tractor, get a roof mounted wide view racing mirror to mount to the ceiling and then you can glance up without turning around and check your bales going up the chute and it helps to use brightly colored twine....I use bridon plastic in ORANGE which makes the string readily visible when glancing the roof mirror. If your seat in your cab tractor swivels...you can turn your seat 60-70 degrees to the right and that makes watching behind you much easier....takes a few rounds to get used to driving this way, but it is real handy.
> 
> On the weight/pressure issue, I usually climb up the chute and push the bales one at a time over the top until I have only one bale on top of the bale I am re-tying....just to hold it together while I re-tie.
> 
> ...


When you make a turn ... it trips and you continue turning ... how bad does it scatter the bales?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> When you make a turn ... it trips and you continue turning ... how bad does it scatter the bales?


gradyjohn, with sliplate graphite on my accumulator bed the bales slide off really fast....so even if the accumulator happens to trip as I am cornering the bales are still pretty much together at a slight angle and are still easily tightened up with the grapple when gathering.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Right now we have a Hoelscher 1000. You have to disengage the trip in the turn or it will scatter them. Also if you get into a clump and the bale size increases sometimes the arm catches the bale coming out of the chamber and breaks the wire or horseshoes one. The 1034 looks like it has room for errors. The bed of the 1000 is very slick after several bales run thru it. The graphite you use starting out??


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> The graphite you use starting out??


Yes, the paint really slows the decent of bales on a new accumulator(they can hang)....just brush on the graphite and let it dry overnight...it impregnates the paint so it really adheres.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

What I use for broken bales in the chute is a 1/2" piece of pipe with a point and a hook on one end to push the good bales over the top into the accumulator (that is with the point) and use the hook to pull the loose bales out and put in the next windrow to rebale. An old hayhook makes a good piece to weld on the end of the pipe. You can fasten to your accumulator frame or bungee cord if you like. Makes it handy and easy to take care of the problem. I also think that Kuhns makes a newer type of gizmo to replace the chains from the baler to accumulator. You must have the chains adjusted correctly in order for the bales to not catch on the chains when turning. I am thinking that the new "gizmo" consists of some type of bungee straps or belting. Can't remember. Is that clear as mud?


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this board but was interested in what Vol has been saying about his 1036f accumulator.
I am about to pull the trigger but worry about loading stable loads on wagons and stacking in the shed. Does the tie row of this model make a big difference?

Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

R Ball said:


> I am about to pull the trigger but worry about loading stable loads on wagons and stacking in the shed. Does the tie row of this model make a big difference?
> 
> Thanks


I think it makes a big difference. Call Kuhns and ask to speak with Kenny Kuhns and ask him his opinion on the 1036f versus some of the other model Kuhns accumulators. He's a honest man, does what he says he will do, and will give you a straight answer. I pulled 150 bales 15 miles down the highway on a John Deere wagon last week. My trailer was tied up so I had to use the wagon. Yes, the bales were strapped and secured, but the load was very stable to begin with.

Regards, Mike


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I have spoke to everyone and it seems they like it. Spoke to Kenny in Louisville I think.
I intend on using a New Holland T4.75 with the grapple, will I need a counter weight?

I am also considering putting bale skis in my NH 565. Any thoughts on that.

Thanks 
Roger


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Search on here. Lots of mixed reactions to bale skiis.



R Ball said:


> I am also considering putting bale skis in my NH 565. Any thoughts on that.
> 
> Thanks
> Roger


----------

